# 120Hz or 60Hz



## XhovercatX

How much difference do you feel from 120Hz 60Hz? MONITOR 

I am going to buy a beast of machine for something above 2000$


----------



## FuryRosewood

unless you plan on running 3D or something, skip 120hz, just not worth it...honestly i think 3D is a gimmick...


----------



## claptonman

Depends if your video card can match it. If not, you'll end up playing on 60mhz anyways. (From a gaming standpoint.)


----------



## JLuchinski

I had a 3d monitor and 3d vision and I do agree, it is just a gimmick. I never noticed any difference whatsover while in windows, and for some reason while running in 120hz on the desktop it puts a strain on your GPU. When I had a GTX 480 the fan would idle at around 70% while in 120hz for some reason and it was loud..


----------

